# Photo Philers Contest:: Hoppy Spring Time!



## mistyjr (Apr 11, 2010)

[align=center] *Spring Flowers bring May Showers!*
[/align] 
This means Flowers, Insects, Leaves, Seeds, Rain!
Just make us smile with all those Spring Buns!
Set them up and take those photos!!!











Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! 

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. 






The contest will run until midnight EST, April 12- May 8, 2010!

We will have a 
Grand Champion
1st Runner Up
2nd Runner Up
3 Honorable Mentions
and many
Awesome Participants


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 12, 2010)

This post is so pretty, Misty!!! Nice work! Now I am inspired to enter my buns.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 12, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> This post is so pretty, Misty!!! Nice work! Now I am inspired to enter my buns.


Thank You!! inkbouce::hug:inkbouce:


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 13, 2010)

My entry

Misty


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

:bump:bump


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 14, 2010)

:camera:camera


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 17, 2010)

:bump


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is my entry! Hope it's allowed since my bunnies don't go outside.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 17, 2010)

Erika it's definitely allowed. It's very cute.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish there was grass somewhere around here to take pictures, but Arizona people pretty much have rock lawns  and I don't want to take my buns to the park. Guess I can experiment in photoshop!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 17, 2010)

Great Job!! And very cute.. Thanks alot. That makes me Happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 17, 2010)

I will work on some..give me a couple days!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 17, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I wish there was grass somewhere around here to take pictures, but Arizona people pretty much have rock lawns  and I don't want to take my buns to the park. Guess I can experiment in photoshop!


Could get some "Spring Greens" and take a photo of them having a lovely salad


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks You Guys!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is Hazel, under the coralbells in our yard.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG. Hazel takes the cake so far, lol.

Ok, we've got tulips coming up, and, they're coming up where my other buns are buried, so maybe this week I'll get a pic of Snuff around them!

How long is this going?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Crystal 
It took some work to get that picture, lol. I have pictures of the "photoshoot" on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=168858&id=504979591&l=f252435630

She went all over the yard, I was lucky to get a few nice ones that actually showed her face, lol.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> OMG. Hazel takes the cake so far, lol.
> 
> Ok, we've got tulips coming up, and, they're coming up where my other buns are buried, so maybe this week I'll get a pic of Snuff around them!
> 
> How long is this going?


To the 25th of this month.. But Minda said that we can extend the date if needed...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Hazel.. That is really good picture...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks too all!! All of you guys did a great JOB!!


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi! 
This is my entry, Ada


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are my two entries 

Benji:







Pippin:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 21, 2010)

Korr





Penelope





Lillian





Ginny


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrot*


> Penelope



Oh My!! Very Cute bun!! What is this breed???


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a lionhead to me.

AND OMG Lillian is just too cute for words.

Jen


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 21, 2010)

Penelope is a lionhead. She may be small, but her ego is growing every day. 

Lillian says thanks.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 23, 2010)

I took something like 20 diffrent pictures and could not really decide, but I had help. I liked the pictures where there was more than just Nikki but I suppose the other stuff would had distracted from her.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

I know there not the best pictures.






Storm 



Jessi


----------



## phanthao (Apr 23, 2010)

My entry 

Sparkling Bun Bun with a bow-tie


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are my babies!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my good god!!!! Clear winner lol! SO CUTE! In fact, too cute I think. Should be disqualified- unfair chance to the rest of us


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

lol... Aint it cute with babies!! I was going to do that with my babies, But they are too little.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

I absolutely adore Thriantas too. Unbelievably beautiful. Ever since I saw Butterfinger's Moonflame 

Jen


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 23, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Here are my babies!


Do you have a larger copy?


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, darn. I was going to enter but now I see that I have no chance


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

You can enter still.. There is 2 days left


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahahahahahaa! You guys crack me up. lol

Is this better?


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Ooops! I did a double post! :whistling


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

lol..


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

No. It is NOT better. Do you know why? Because now I can see the babies better....and it's not fair to deliberately explode your opponents to thwart them...:grumpy:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol I keep thinking that leaf on the right hand side is a baby that has scrambled over the rock hahahaha- its the exact same colour.


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Lol I keep thinking that leaf on the right hand side is a baby that has scrambled over the rock hahahaha- its the exact same colour.


XD Wow! I didn't even notice! It really does. lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I couldn't tell in the smaller picture, but in the bigger one it looks a little less...fluffy 

hehe

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really don't know what's wrong with me. I am in such a crazy mood right now.....Lol!! I apologise in advance for any ridiculous posts I send.



Jen


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

It's okay Jen! We understand


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 24, 2010)

My entry:







I would've had THE perfect picture except Gus moved! He was sitting up in the middle of the flowerbed, but by the time my camera took the picture, he'd ducked down. :grumpy

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 24, 2010)

So cute! Yeah i hate it when that happens- **** cameras taking ages!

Jen


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

We are changing this contest date due to other countries that are just getting or almost getting into spring.

Thanks


----------



## butsy (Apr 24, 2010)

first time outside for butsy, she really enjoyed it ! :biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Aw I love those pictures of butsy!!! 


Jen


----------



## butsy (Apr 25, 2010)

thankss !! im kinda crazy about her


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

She really is a stunning little bunny 
 

Jen


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's my Hoppy Springtime entry - Scone enjoying the new daffodils:






_(Disclaimer: Professional Driver on Photoshop - no flowers were harmed in the making of this picture)_


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOVE your picture and comment, Mike!!!


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 25, 2010)

I love your picture Mike! What a beautiful rabbit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2010)

Elvis Aaronand Teresa Mekare






Dallas Jinx Jones






Noah Chibi Ash


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 25, 2010)

Too Funny! With a big bunny on a small bun.. And rasing your hand up


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank all of you for posting your cute bun's!


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

Mikey's Spring Thing: From Couch Potato to Garden Potato


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 9, 2010)

Thank you all for posting your Spring photo's. This contest is now closed


----------

